# Woman Who Eats Rocks :/



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

...... Well that just sums it up really.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah,, but some of those stange addictions are much worse... I would take a rock eater over a urine drinker anyday









LGD


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I like women who eat rocks!!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Sofreto said:


> I like women who eat rocks!!!!


Too funny!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Someone send that poor woman some jawbreakers.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Must be hard on the teeth!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Pica.

Guess she gets her minerals.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

dangeraus diet for toilet beans+stones ;-)


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

What a waste of good ammo. Let's hope she doesn't discover lead shot.


----------

